# 'National Sense of Humour' - if it exists?



## Ingélou

I have been looking at some YouTube clips - Monty Python, Blackadder, and the earlier Dad's Army - and thinking how typically 'British' they are, though the later instances are on their way to 'edgy' which is where we are now on British TV, to my chagrin.

It got me thinking about whether different nations have a different sense of humour, and whether one can define one's own nation's humour for others outside it. I remember watching the American 'Rowan & Martin's Laugh-in' when I was a student and laughing because it was fashionable to do so, not because I found it funny, or could explain what the point of the joke was, in many cases.

Traditional British humour - but *only* in my opinion - tends to the 'warm & silly' and likes naughty rudeness, understatement & the mockery of pomposity. It began to change (in my view) with Monty Python - got nastier, a bit more surreal - but was still seen in many of their sketches, such as 'Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition' and 'Wuthering Heights in Semaphore.' Blackadder too was often very British, with nursery jokes about food and Baldrick's endearingly silly 'cunning plans'. Comedians like Tommy Cooper, with an emphasis on silly wordplay and a hint of slapstick, also seem very British to me. 

Now, though, I don't watch the 'edgy' stuff. It doesn't do for me what laughter should - make me feel warm inside, relieve tension, or feel clever at spotting a witty satire. Ironically, the Americans now seem to me to have 'warmer' jokes than the young Brits. 

I'd be interested to see a discussion of a) whether there is such a thing as a 'national sense of humour', in your opinion b) whether it's changed and c) any examples of what you consider classic comedy or comedians from your national treasury.

Please don't criticise other nations! I'm hoping this thread about humour will remain good-humoured. 

Thanks for any replies / videos etc. If no replies come, at least I've enjoyed thinking about the subject.


----------



## Mesa

I thought the Germans had a very simple sense of humour until my German friend shown me some sketches from a famous Python era sketch show, and it turns out that a lot of Germans have a far more patient and dry sense oh humour than us. If anyone could identify and post one in particular, it involves a family at Christmas with an old chap repeatedly listening to a record, and a small but functional power station as a toy for the child, i would be most grateful.

(On topic, has anyone seen the episode of Python performed in German when none of them spoke a word?)


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> I have been looking at some YouTube clips - Monty Python, Blackadder, and the earlier Dad's Army - and thinking how typically 'British' they are, though the later instances are on their way to 'edgy' which is where we are now on British TV, to my chagrin.
> 
> It got me thinking about whether different nations have a different sense of humour, and whether one can define one's own nation's humour for others outside it. I remember watching the American 'Rowan & Martin's Laugh-in' when I was a student and laughing because it was fashionable to do so, not because I found it funny, or could explain what the point of the joke was, in many cases.
> 
> Traditional British humour - but *only* in my opinion - tends to the 'warm & silly' and likes naughty rudeness, understatement & the mockery of pomposity. It began to change (in my view) with Monty Python - got nastier, a bit more surreal - but was still seen in many of their sketches, such as 'Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition' and 'Wuthering Heights in Semaphore.' Blackadder too was often very British, with nursery jokes about food and Baldrick's endearingly silly 'cunning plans'. Comedians like Tommy Cooper, with an emphasis on silly wordplay and a hint of slapstick, also seem very British to me.
> 
> Now, though, I don't watch the 'edgy' stuff. It doesn't do for me what laughter should - make me feel warm inside, relieve tension, or feel clever at spotting a witty satire. Ironically, the Americans now seem to me to have 'warmer' jokes than the young Brits.
> 
> I'd be interested to see a discussion of a) whether there is such a thing as a 'national sense of humour', in your opinion b) whether it's changed and c) any examples of what you consider classic comedy or comedians from your national treasury.
> 
> Please don't criticise other nations! I'm hoping this thread about humour will remain good-humoured.
> 
> Thanks for any replies / videos etc. If no replies come, at least I've enjoyed thinking about the subject.


English sense of humour can be very caustic and is not very well understood as we can see by the reaction on occasion from the mods here.


----------



## Taggart

Mesa said:


> (On topic, has anyone seen the episode of Python performed in German when none of them spoke a word?)


Noh! That was the one in Japanese!


----------



## Ukko

Humor is a (non-exclusive) human trait. The 'flavors' have more to do with social environment than nationality. Too put it another way, 'low-brow' humor is... low-brow humor.


----------



## schuberkovich

I enjoy both British humour and American humour a lot, yet somehow they feel _different._ There are some nuances in things like Blackadder which just feel right, like they are more grounded (probably because I am British).


----------



## PetrB

I think British humor has a huge element of ZANY, along with a large portion of IRREVERENCE towards things social, political, and does include Irreverence re: religion as well. I think Ingenue is correct, in that style is often quite taking the **** out of without much or any real meanness.

Aussie humor and American humor share the quick 'n' breezy Zany quality. The withering satire is British, transliterated to American, that is also heavy satire but with I think a more sardonic air -- more anger expressed vs. the British angry but more frustrated as motivation for the quips.

French humor, from what I've gleaned from films, tends greatly to Surrealism (to which they have a pretty healthy claim.) The other French sport which fascinates me, appalls some, is Le Bon Mot, where some negative or quality lacking aspect about a person is said with pin-point frankness and accuracy while still being more than witty -- the recipient of these barbs may as well be flayed alive, and without regard to the effect on its object / victim, the well-said and landed Bon Mot is a prize credit to he who delivers it. Outside of France, any like comment would be considered socially quite beyond the pale.


----------



## drpraetorus

The big difference between British and American humor is men in drag. Americans will laugh but the Brits will rofl. However, all is not lost. Both sides find farts hilarious.


----------



## Ebab

Mesa said:


> If anyone could identify and post one in particular, it involves a family at Christmas with an old chap repeatedly listening to a record, and a small but functional power station as a toy for the child, i would be most grateful.


The man behind that show was Vicco von Bülow, better known as Loriot - here in the classic pose (and sofa) that he used for his deadpan introductions:










The sketch you're referring to is "Weihnachten bei den Hoppenstedts" (Christmas at the Hoppenstedts). It's on Youtube (in a somewhat recut version) here: 



 - but I'm afraid I haven't found a clip with subtitles.


----------



## Crudblud

If current mainstream British comedy is anything to go by we are a nation of people with almost no sense of humour at all.


----------



## Wood

There is very little I find amusing any more. Maybe I've heard all the jokes.


----------



## Guest

I think there is a difference in the 'propagation' of humour, especially the way in which our different media present our sense of humour to us.

For example, _Miranda _is the first British show I can remember for a long time where the comics display a direct and immediate sense of audience. That style of show seems to be very popular in the US - but then, I only get to see what the UK networks buy, so I might well have a distorted view of what the US sense of humour is like. Personally, I don't like such shows, British or US.


----------



## moody

hayd said:


> There is very little I find amusing any more. Maybe I've heard all the jokes.


No ,the reason is that life in the UK is now so ridiculous that it is a bigger joke than any scriptwriter could invent.


----------



## moody

drpraetorus said:


> The big difference between British and American humor is men in drag. Americans will laugh but the Brits will rofl. However, all is not lost. Both sides find farts hilarious.


What is rofl for heavens sake ?


----------



## Crudblud

MacLeod said:


> I think there is a difference in the 'propagation' of humour, especially the way in which our different media present our sense of humour to us.
> 
> For example, _Miranda _is the first British show I can remember for a long time where the comics display a direct and immediate sense of audience. That style of show seems to be very popular in the US - but then, I only get to see what the UK networks buy, so I might well have a distorted view of what the US sense of humour is like. Personally, I don't like such shows, British or US.


The problem with _Miranda_ is not the sense of audience but the fact that it is incompetently written, acted and directed. _Not Going Out_ is similar; a 25 minute long cringe that has somehow managed to last a whole six series with no signs of stopping - for the Americans reading this, bear in mind that landmark comedies like _Fawlty Towers_ and _The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin_ only ran for two and three series respectively. The only good sitcom I can think of that's running at the moment is _Mrs Brown's Boys_, but that's Irish.


----------



## BlazeGlory

moody said:


> What is rofl for heavens sake ?


Apparently, in his opinion, you find men in drag so funny you will roll on the floor laughing (rofl).


----------



## schuberkovich

I think the Americans should take a hint from the Brits and not let a sitcom overstay its welcome. Big bang theory for example, used to be funny and somehow different from all those another sitcoms, but bow its just trash.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> The problem with _Miranda_ is not the sense of audience but the fact that it is incompetently written, acted and directed.


And yet, someone likes her - it can't just be BBC producers surely?

_Mrs Brown's Boys_ doesn't appeal (-I can't think of many instances of men dressed as women that have appealed to me, but maybe I've got odd tastes). My preference is for genuine sitcoms (_Outnumbered_) rather than comedy 'shows' (eg _Everybody Loves Raymond_, though it's good for what it is)


----------



## elgar's ghost

I agree with Crudders about Miranda and Not Going Out - they are essentially vehicles for two people who I think are fairly unfunny and both the writing and acting is lame. And now there's that new one (Vicious) with Derek Jacobi and Ian McKellen playing two ageing drama queens. A promising premise (even if the two stars only have to play themselves up to a point) but again the writing is pedestrian.

Compare these to the sharpness and consistent high quality of recent US shows like My Name is Earl and Big Bang Theory and it really rams home the fact that UK TV comedy is going through a fallow period. It makes me think of the relative embarrassment of riches we had during the 70s and 80s where subtle goodies such as It Takes a Worried Man (Peter Tilbury), I Didn't Know You Cared (John Comer/Liz Smith) and A Sharp Intake of Breath (David Jason/Richard Wilson) were pretty much overlooked - if they were on TV now they'd be the best UK comedies by far.


----------



## BlazeGlory

schuberkovich said:


> I think the Americans should take a hint from the Brits and not let a sitcom overstay its welcome. Big bang theory for example, used to be funny and somehow different from all those another sitcoms, but bow its just trash.


But isn't a show's longevity pretty much determined by its ratings. If the ratings stay up the powers that be probably figure the audiences want more of it. When they go down that usually means cancellation.


----------



## Ingélou

Shows are determined by ratings, but ratings don't always mean that the show is all that funny. For example, 'The Vicar of Dibley' was found unfunny by many critics and many people but had good ratings because people (okay, maybe women, though I wasn't a fan) found the situation attractive, like a soap, the main character getting married and so on.


----------



## Chrythes

BlazeGlory said:


> But isn't a show's longevity pretty much determined by its ratings. If the ratings stay up the powers that be probably figure the audiences want more of it. When they go down that usually means cancellation.


Unfortunately it is this is why Arrested Development was cancelled a few years ago, but it was mainly because Fox. Other shows might have acquired different demographics during some time, The Office might be a good example, as it seems that from the 5th season it was mainly directed at school kids, and somehow managed to complete 9 seasons, each being worse, reaching the peak of abomination in the last one.


----------



## Crudblud

elgars ghost said:


> And now there's that new one (Vicious) with Derek Jacobi and Ian McKellen playing two ageing drama queens. A promising premise (even if the two stars only have to play themselves up to a point) but again the writing is pedestrian.


It is indeed a tumbleweed bonanza, but unlike _Not Going Out_ it didn't quite make me want to shoot myself in the face.


----------



## LordBlackudder

new ones: citizen khan, idiot abroad, derek, ricky gervais show, ricky gervais xfm podcasts, margaret and mildred (old but new to me).


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> The problem with _Miranda_ is not the sense of audience but the fact that it is incompetently written, acted and directed. _Not Going Out_ is similar; a 25 minute long cringe that has somehow managed to last a whole six series with no signs of stopping - for the Americans reading this, bear in mind that landmark comedies like _Fawlty Towers_ and _The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin_ only ran for two and three series respectively. The only good sitcom I can think of that's running at the moment is _Mrs Brown's Boys_, but that's Irish.


I think she's a big daft lump.


----------



## moody

schuberkovich said:


> I think the Americans should take a hint from the Brits and not let a sitcom overstay its welcome. Big bang theory for example, used to be funny and somehow different from all those another sitcoms, but bow its just trash.


I really can't agree I think it's the funniest thing on TV.


----------



## moody

BlazeGlory said:


> Apparently, in his opinion, you find men in drag so funny you will roll on the floor laughing (rofl).


I'd like to wack them so that they roll on the floor,it does nothing for me let me assure you---never understood it.
Meanwhile we all watch the old ones like Dad's Army which is now 100 years old----but still better than the dross on show that's new.


----------



## schuberkovich

Miranda was entertaining for the first two seasons maybe. But then it ran out if ideas.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> I really can't agree I think it's the funniest thing on TV.


I think so too, though that ain't saying much. In fact, I think that the quality has improved some. The show has been on so long that the 'standing humor' bits don't need to be overplayed, and characters have been allowed to 'develop'. The Penny character is more intelligent, for example.


----------



## schuberkovich

I'm wondering - have any Americans watched the inbetweeners? To me it is so unamerican that I'd be interested if any found it funny.


----------



## schuberkovich

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think so too, though that ain't saying much. In fact, I think that the quality has improved some. The show has been on so long that the 'standing humor' bits don't need to be overplayed, and characters have been allowed to 'develop'. The Penny character is more intelligent, for example.


While Sheldon's character changes every episode making him lose his personality, and Bernadette and Amy's jokes fall flat. Before it had a niche (the whole geeky guys and unattainable woman) but now it just seems like a rehash of How I met your mother


----------



## Ukko

schuberkovich said:


> While Sheldon's character changes every episode making him lose his personality, and Bernadette and Amy's jokes fall flat. Before it had a niche (the whole geeky guys and unattainable woman) but now it just seems like a rehash of How I met your mother


An alternative view would be that Sheldon's character has become more 'rounded'. The geeky guys thing never did work, those characters being too superficial (and incompetent too). The scientist coating just gave them some (underutilized) labels.

Amy's relationship with Sheldon has been going on long enough to allow the slapstick to diminish, and the actress playing her has improved her skills. The Bernadette character is lagging, for whatever reason. The Indian character is probably too far gone to save. The Jewish character is too stereotypical Jewish, must be a bitch to play.

Obviously, I will be called to Hollywood within the next few days.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> An alternative view would be that Sheldon's character has become more 'rounded'. The geeky guys thing never did work, those characters being too superficial (and incompetent too). The scientist coating just gave them some (underutilized) labels.
> 
> Amy's relationship with Sheldon has been going on long enough to allow the slapstick to diminish, and the actress playing her has improved her skills. The Bernadette character is lagging, for whatever reason. The Indian character is probably too far gone to save. The Jewish character is too stereotypical Jewish, must be a bitch to play.
> 
> Obviously, I will be called to Hollywood within the next few days.


You will certainly be called to somewhere shortly.


----------



## deggial

Hilltroll72 said:


> An alternative view would be that Sheldon's character has become more 'rounded'. The geeky guys thing never did work, those characters being too superficial (and incompetent too). The scientist coating just gave them some (underutilized) labels.
> 
> Amy's relationship with Sheldon has been going on long enough to allow the slapstick to diminish, and the actress playing her has improved her skills. The Bernadette character is lagging, for whatever reason. The Indian character is probably too far gone to save. The Jewish character is too stereotypical Jewish, must be a bitch to play.


yet somehow it's the best thing on TV :lol: says it all, eh? I personally loathe it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

While I'm here please allow me to offer what I think are some of the most useless UK sitcoms I can remember:

Father Dear Father (1968-73). Ultra-cosy sit-com featuring Patrick Cargill as a cravat-wearing upper-middle class writer put into a dither by his two 'rebellious' jolly hockey sticks-style daughters.

Bowler (1973). Excruciating comedy featuring the otherwise excellent George Baker as an East End gangster recently released from jail.

The Gaffer (1981-83). Bill Maynard in a cliche-ridden show about a devious company boss and his run-ins with the bolshy Glaswegian shop steward.

Union Castle (sometime in the 1980s). Stratford Johns as a Welsh politician. So banal I can't even remember what it was really about.

Tripper's Day (1984). A sad end to Leonard Rossiter's TV career. Here he played a supermarket boss. So bad that after Rossiter died they got Bruce Forsyth to replace him in a follow-up called Slinger's Day.

Girls on Top (1985-86). Four stereotypical women sharing a flat (Ruby Wax as brash Yank, Dawn French as feminist, Jennifer Saunders as frump and Tracey Ullman as bimbo). This was a classic case of the Comic Strip Mafia thinking that everything associated with them would be comedy gold in the wake of massively-successful The Young Ones and some of the Comic Strip Presents shows. Not so - this was dire.

Fithy Rich & Catflap. Another total clunker from the Comic Strip Mafia about a dodgy agent (Nigel Planer), his bodyguard (Adrian Edmondson) and a struggling actor (Rick Mayall). How Nigel Planer can complain about the almost universal thumbs-down it got is totally beyond my ken.

Bread (1986-91). Comedy about a largely workshy Liverpool family starring Jean Boht as the matriarch trying to keep her large brood (most of whom have 'issues' or petty crises) in line. Carla Lane at her most twee and it got worse by the series.

Anyone care to nominate any others from across the world?


----------



## Selby

moody said:


> I really can't agree I think it's the funniest thing on TV.


I agree with Moody. From an American perspective, and from someone who has spent years living outside of the U.S. (which had to have affected my perspective) I think the Big Bang Theory and Parks & Recreation are the current epitomes of American humor - and I enjoy them both.

An interesting comparison could be the British Office vs. the American Office and how they do/do not differ.


----------



## moody

elgars ghost said:


> While I'm here please allow me to offer what I think are some of the most useless UK sitcoms I can remember:
> 
> Father Dear Father (1968-73). Ultra-cosy sit-com featuring Patrick Cargill as a cravat-wearing upper-middle class writer put into a dither by his two 'rebellious' jolly hockey sticks-style daughters.
> 
> Bowler (1973). Excruciating comedy featuring the otherwise excellent George Baker as an East End gangster recently released from jail.
> 
> The Gaffer (1981-83). Bill Maynard in a cliche-ridden show about a devious company boss and his run-ins with the bolshy Glaswegian shop steward.
> 
> Union Castle (sometime in the 1980s). Stratford Johns as a Welsh politician. So banal I can't even remember what it was really about.
> 
> Tripper's Day (1984). A sad end to Leonard Rossiter's TV career. Here he played a supermarket boss. So bad that after Rossiter died they got Bruce Forsyth to replace him in a follow-up called Slinger's Day.
> 
> Girls on Top (1985-86). Four stereotypical women sharing a flat (Ruby Wax as brash Yank, Dawn French as feminist, Jennifer Saunders as frump and Tracey Ullman as bimbo). This was a classic case of the Comic Strip Mafia thinking that everything associated with them would be comedy gold in the wake of massively-successful The Young Ones and some of the Comic Strip Presents shows. Not so - this was dire.
> 
> Fithy Rich & Catflap. Another total clunker from the Comic Strip Mafia about a dodgy agent (Nigel Planer), his bodyguard (Adrian Edmondson) and a struggling actor (Rick Mayall). How Nigel Planer can complain about the almost universal thumbs-down it got is totally beyond my ken.
> 
> Bread (1986-91). Comedy about a largely workshy Liverpool family starring Jean Boht as the matriarch trying to keep her large brood (most of whom have 'issues' or petty crises) in line. Carla Lane at her most twee and it got worse by the series.
> 
> Anyone care to nominate any others from across the world?


Well you certainly dug into the dunghill for that lot,maybe you would now list the good ones.

Absolutely Fabulous for instance.


----------



## moody

Mitchell said:


> I agree with Moody. From an American perspective, and from someone who has spent years living outside of the U.S. (which had to have affected my perspective) I think the Big Bang Theory and Parks & Recreation are the current epitomes of American humor - and I enjoy them both.
> 
> An interesting comparison could be the British Office vs. the American Office and how they do/do not differ.


My problem there is that Ricky Gervais nauseats me and not only in the show,so I can't watch the thing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

moody said:


> Well you certainly dug into the dunghill for that lot,maybe you would now list the good ones.
> 
> Absolutely Fabulous for instance.


I could, but I don't think I'd have as much fun heh heh...


----------



## Ingélou

I wonder if anyone else finds that when they repeat 'classic comedy' it isn't quite as good as one remembers.
Tony Hancock is a case in point. I loved his series, especially the one with Sid James, but when I watch 'The Radio Ham' & 'The Blood Donor', although I enjoy them, there are bits of 50s/60s social Britain that sort of stick in my craw.

I can't nominate anything that I enjoy from nowadays, because I only watch 'Have I got news for you' - I love Paul Merton - but from olden times, I'd mention:

Hancock's Half Hour
Steptoe & Son
Dad's Army
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Marty Feldman
It's a Square World
The Likely Lads
Blackadder

I wasn't a huge fan of Morecambe and Wise in actuality, though I always wanted to be, but I did like Ernie Wise's 'Play What I Wrote' version of Cleopatra with Glenda Jackson...

From Olden Time American imports, I liked 'I love Lucy', 'Lucille Ball Show', 'Bewitched' & 'The Dick Van **** Show' - though the last one because of its cosy-married situation rather than for its pure comedy.


----------



## Wood

I'm more interested in the power of humour against oppression and tyranny.

Two examples are P#ssy Riot and the Iranian film Offside.

It is very difficult for the authorities to respond to having their values laughed at. If they do nothing, they become a laughing stock. Alternatively, if they punish these peaceful funny people, they are showing the world what cruel tyrants they are.

< I can't believe that the P-word above is considered too obscene for this forum!>


----------



## Taggart

Then again, there's the Scottish perspective






or slightly earlier


----------



## moody

hayd said:


> I'm more interested in the power of humour against oppression and tyranny.
> 
> Two examples are P#ssy Riot and the Iranian film Offside.
> 
> It is very difficult for the authorities to respond to having their values laughed at. If they do nothing, they become a laughing stock. Alternatively, if they punish these peaceful funny people, they are showing the world what cruel tyrants they are.
> 
> < I can't believe that the P-word above is considered too obscene for this forum!>


I've come up against that, you have to do it like so oosy.


----------



## Wood

Taggart said:


> Then again, there's the Scottish perspective
> 
> or slightly earlier


I am quite sure that the word 'melon' is as obscene as P#ssy Riot, and should be put on the forums banned list without delay.


----------



## Ebab

Ebab said:


> The man behind that show was Vicco von Bülow, better known as Loriot.


Just for kicks - I found this particular Loriot clip, one of the few that doesn't depend on language (apart from the final note). I think the message is universal, but the eternal question of "Order vs. Entropy" seems to challenge Germans in particular:


----------



## BlazeGlory

moody said:


> I've come up against that, you have to do it like so oosy.


007: Report back for duty at once.


----------



## Chrythes

What about Mitchell and Webb? 
From what I've seen it's pretty funny and Mitchell is always entertaining, though it's not his usual rant style.


----------



## Crudblud

Chrythes said:


> What about Mitchell and Webb?
> From what I've seen it's pretty funny and Mitchell is always entertaining, though it's not his usual rant style though.


I like them most of the time, a lot less hit and miss than similar duos like Armstrong & Miller.


----------



## drpraetorus

Speaking of shows that have outlived their humor; The Simpsons. It is no longer funny.


----------



## Mesa

Ebab said:


> The man behind that show was Vicco von Bülow, better known as Loriot - here in the classic pose (and sofa) that he used for his deadpan introductions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sketch you're referring to is "Weihnachten bei den Hoppenstedts" (Christmas at the Hoppenstedts). It's on Youtube (in a somewhat recut version) here:
> 
> 
> 
> - but I'm afraid I haven't found a clip with subtitles.


That's the one! Having a whale of a time with the few subbed clips.

I think the main problem with the Big Bang Theory, that started after the first season, was the sign in the writer's room that said 'make it accessible' next to the sign saying 'make it funny' started to increase in size, and by about season four, consuming it entirely.

Kunal Nayyar is one of the most monstrously handsome people on the planet, though, so i still watch it 'when it's on' (the brief occasions i am near a television/too baked to fathom anything remotely high brow).


----------



## Taggart

drpraetorus said:


> Speaking of shows that have outlived their humor; The Simpsons. It is no longer funny.


You mean it ever was?


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> You mean it ever was?


Yes, very.

But with the possible exception of _Dr Who_, (and, foolishly, _Lost_) I can't think of _any _TV programme that I've stuck with over more than about 5 or 6 series - and I've not always watched _Dr Who _either. I just lose interest.


----------



## Ingélou

I agree. Series almost always go downhill. And people can't maintain their enthusiasm for long. Even TC seems to be going through a fallow period at present - or is it just me?


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> I agree. Series almost always go downhill. And people can't maintain their enthusiasm for long. Even TC seems to be going through a fallow period at present - or is it just me?


From the data available, 'fallow' is probably not the correct technical term in either case.


----------



## deggial

MacLeod said:


> Yes, very.
> 
> But with the possible exception of _Dr Who_, (and, foolishly, _Lost_) I can't think of _any _TV programme that I've stuck with over more than about 5 or 6 series


yes to Simpsons, it used to be hysterical (I was also much younger when it started ). It's been on the air for donkey's years, of course it started to lose it as some point. Entropy and all. I also agree that nothing should go on longer than a few series; even 5 seems too long, although the Simpsons stayed good longer than that.


----------



## Ingélou

Hilltroll72 said:


> From the data available, 'fallow' is probably not the correct technical term in either case.


Just so long as the technical term isn't 'decrepit'.


----------



## PetrB

hayd said:


> I'm more interested in the power of humour against oppression and tyranny.
> 
> Two examples are P#ssy Riot and the Iranian film Offside.
> 
> It is very difficult for the authorities to respond to having their values laughed at. If they do nothing, they become a laughing stock. Alternatively, if they punish these peaceful funny people, they are showing the world what cruel tyrants they are.
> 
> < I can't believe that the P-word above is considered too obscene for this forum!>


Try typing a triple x sometime  Risible items are censored by software bots here. Those same bots are in play when you write anyone a PM, preventing all us chillens from hurting each others' feelings. Now there is some real comedy.


----------



## PetrB

I think any television show with a laugh-track, including the live audience laughter, is generally Not Funny. That includes just about all of them, I think.


----------



## deggial

PetrB said:


> I think any television show with a laugh-track, including the live audience laughter, is generally Not Funny.


desperate for ratings producers trying to bully you into laughing :lol:


----------



## Guest

...on the other hand, if you're on your own, it might be comforting to have someone to laugh with.

If it didn't work for some, they wouldn't do it, even if it's a turn off for others!


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> I agree. Series almost always go downhill. And people can't maintain their enthusiasm for long. Even TC seems to be going through a fallow period at present - or is it just me?


Fallow is one way of describing it---hideously boring is another !


----------



## deggial

Ebab said:


> The man behind that show was Vicco von Bülow, better known as Loriot - here in the classic pose (and sofa) that he used for his deadpan introductions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sketch you're referring to is "Weihnachten bei den Hoppenstedts" (Christmas at the Hoppenstedts). It's on Youtube (in a somewhat recut version) here:
> 
> 
> 
> - but I'm afraid I haven't found a clip with subtitles.


I've been watching them ever since you posted the askew picture one. Sheer genius! :tiphat:


----------



## deggial

^ still watching! this one is (literally) beyond words:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

deggial said:


> I've been watching them ever since you posted the askew picture one. Sheer genius! :tiphat:


The same here too!


----------



## Xaltotun

Let me enlighten you about the humor of my home country, Finland. There are two varieties of Finnish humor: the older kind, based on "funny" accents; and the newer kind, based on copying the humor of some other country. The first one fails because of its idea, and the second one because of its execution.

In other words, Finns are best when they are serious.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Xaltotun said:


> Let me enlighten you about the humor of my home country, Finland. There are two varieties of Finnish humor: the older kind, based on "funny" accents; and the newer kind, based on copying the humor of some other country. The first one fails because of its idea, and the second one because of its execution.
> 
> In other words, Finns are best when they are serious.


Maybe the first type of humor based on funny accents fails because of its execution and the second, copying the humor of some other country, fails because it is a bad idea.


----------



## Ukko

Xaltotun said:


> Let me enlighten you about the humor of my home country, Finland. There are two varieties of Finnish humor: the older kind, based on "funny" accents; and the newer kind, based on copying the humor of some other country. The first one fails because of its idea, and the second one because of its execution.
> 
> In other words, Finns are best when they are serious.


I think then that it must be an environmental thing. I know several 2nd generation Finnish-Americans who are not humor-deficient.


----------

